# Other Makes : GEM E825 2002 GEM Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Sep-23-2007 10:38:41 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

